# Spindrift 46



## MGFraser (Feb 23, 2001)

Does anyone know anything about this boat?
Build quality, sailing ability, supposedly it is similar to a Peterson 44/46.

Thanks.


----------



## damonswank (Jul 9, 2008)

Spindrift Yachts, Newport Beach, CA, imported in the mid-1980s perhaps 30 of these fine boats. They were substantially identical. The equipment, layout, and specs were by Ron Hiller. The hull mold was similar if not identical to that used in the Kelly-Peterson 46.

The joinery and hardware were of high quality --much higher than the Peterson 44s, which had been heavily used in charter service -- but probably not up to the standards of the Kelly-Peterson 46. 

Spindrift Yachts disappeared within a short time. Allegedly, someone took a number of deposits for new boats with him to Central or South America. It has been said, but not documented to my knowledge, that this rascal sent a picture of himself spending the money on a gorgeous beach and that, when the beach was identified, he was located and served time. 

None of this detracts from the yacht, which sails, handles easily, is well-equipped and a fine passage-maker. I sailed mine from LA to Hawaii twice, and many other closer places as well, in the 15 years I owned it. My brother, who crewed on her many times, liked her so much he bought it from me and now has it in the SF Bay Area.

ds July 9, 2008


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

We have a Hillier Peterson (you call them a spindrift) It has a different fitout (better in my view, in material, joinery and design) than the KP 46. Otherwise same handling characteristics. Of the 13 made, about 8 were imported into Australia and I know of 3 in Oz, 1 in Singapore. Another is for sale in the Caribbean.


----------



## damonswank (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spindrift 46'*

Sounds like you are enjoying the boat.

ds


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

So far so good. I have a few things on the list to work on. Is yours still in the family? What's her name?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Had a center cockpit Hilliers 28' that I sailed in England about 100 years ago - wrecked it off Bournmouth in a force 7. My stupidity alone not the boats construction. Now I see the boat you own in for sale in the C -what do you think of them? What to watch for????? 

Simon


----------



## fhaynes (Apr 12, 2010)

The wife and I own hull #6/13 and live aboard in Portland OR. We like just about everything about her save how wet the center cockpit is in a strong seaway. She was built 1984 and her original teak decks still don't leak.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I have a few photos of our last trip on photobucket - look up saintanna


----------



## daviddupzyk (Nov 12, 2000)

Very impressive boat with a really nice interior. It is a very good knock-off, but some caution might be prudent with this and other earlier taiwanese yards. I looked at one to purchase and my first big question right off the bat was why the side stays entered the boat through the center of the toe rail. could not find the chainplates anywhere inside the boat and wondered if they were glassed inside the hull? Never got to the survey, but chainplates on an older boat are very important items. like peterson 44's, take a close look at - tank quality, engine make, headsail chainplate, tack support for the staysail, weather helm and all the stuff that is hidden. best bet is to ask as many owners as you can find about the boat. i know of one in oxnard and another in san carlos. they both have good things to say about this boat. enjoy.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Tjanks David D.
We have new engine, and tanks. The chainplates are not glasses in but behind a board in the dinette region. Not easy to get at, but doable.
We can get some weather helm, but I have a main/ genoa set up which minimises weather helm, unless I have reduced genoa and its a broad reach. The deck under the staysail plate is reinforced, but I so rarely use it, I leave it off.
Well spotted


----------



## daviddupzyk (Nov 12, 2000)

st. anna

your information has been extremely helpful, and you have a fantastic yacht.

thank you

david


----------



## Cal cruiser (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone have any information as to the history of the "Blue Moon" presently for sale in Stockton Ca? Did she go by another name? Possibly Noblewind? Is she a true 46 or a 45? Has anyone compared her to a KP46? Is the asking price is $144,000 is that reasonable? Just dreaming.


----------



## fhaynes (Apr 12, 2010)

Sadly, my wife and I are ending our adventure aboard our Hillier/Peterson 46 for health reasons. She lays Shoreline Marina Long Beach and will be offered for sale to anyone interested in a really fine cruiser. She is hull #6, in great shape with wood decks and no leaky. Will sell with many extras and spares. Contact: 503 803-6695. Have greatly enjoyed this communities postings over the years; have learned a lot, thanks!


----------

